
Eliminating Dark Bandwidth: scalable, efficient performance, post-Moore [pdf] - vanilla_nerd
http://www.jonathanbeard.io/pdf/br17.pdf
======
forge9
I've often wondered about this, exactly how much perf is left on the table
before going to insane lengths. Suspect the author is correct, we'll see an
explosion of architecture before we see radical changes elsewhere.

